# #11 to musket cap



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

I just converted my Knight from taking #11 caps to taking musket caps. Any ideas of how significant this might change bullet trajectory? I know the musket caps burn hotter, just curious how much it might change the point of impact. Otherwise, I'll find out when I go do some target practice.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

There should be no impact changes. The hotter cap only gives you a better than not ignition burn of the main charge when you fire the rifle.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

I converted my knight from #11 to 209 and never noticed any change what so ever other than no hang fires after several shots.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Good information - thanks!


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

What is the difference between the two caps?

On my Remington I use the #11 caps but lately I have been having trouble with the caps (CCI) staying on the nipple. If I leave the gun horrizontal it's fine, but if I put the gun on my shoulder and walk around a bit the cap falls off. I have been considering chaging the nipple to see if that helps. So if I change it would it be better to go with a Musket cap instead?


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Bend/crimp the cap a little before putting it on the nipple.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Elkoholic8 said:


> What is the difference between the two caps?
> 
> On my Remington I use the #11 caps but lately I have been having trouble with the caps (CCI) staying on the nipple. If I leave the gun horrizontal it's fine, but if I put the gun on my shoulder and walk around a bit the cap falls off. I have been considering chaging the nipple to see if that helps. So if I change it would it be better to go with a Musket cap instead?


I had the chioce of converting to the Knight "disk" system which utilizes 209 primers. I didn't like the cost of doing that and I didn't like that (IMO) someday you won't be able to get the disks. I went with the musket cap because all I had to do was buy a musket cap nipple. It cost me around $3.00. I machined my breech plug tool to fit, and it works perfectly. Some say the musket caps burn hotter, but I really don't know (seems logical). I like the fact that they are larger and easier to handle especially when its cold.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

My brother converted to the musket caps as well, but now he can't find a nipple wrench to fit it. Any suggestions?


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Bears Butt said:


> My brother converted to the musket caps as well, but now he can't find a nipple wrench to fit it. Any suggestions?


Is there any way he could take the tool that fit his #11's and mill it or machine it bigger to fit the musket nipples? That's all I did, in fact I just cut mine to size using a bench vise and hack saw.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

Legacy, the bolt (aka firing pin) was different for the later rifles that came with all three style of nipples. Mine came with a breech plug that accepted either nipple as well as a breech plug that accepted 209 primers. The bolt had a pointed cone inside to ignite the 209 primer. It works rather well for setting off the musket caps too.

I was curious if you were using the old style bolt, or if you switched it?


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

chet said:


> Legacy, the bolt (aka firing pin) was different for the later rifles that came with all three style of nipples. Mine came with a breech plug that accepted either nipple as well as a breech plug that accepted 209 primers. The bolt had a pointed cone inside to ignite the 209 primer. It works rather well for setting off the musket caps too.
> 
> I was curious if you were using the old style bolt, or if you switched it?


My gun is a Knight LK-II and I am using the original bolt which would be the old style I believe. It seems to work fine, although I haven't shot it a lot....maybe it will give me problems? -)O(-


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

Bears Butt said:


> My brother converted to the musket caps as well, but now he can't find a nipple wrench to fit it. Any suggestions?


Bought one that fits both at Sportsmans last month


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks Redleg, I'll let him know. Smith and Edwards, CAL Ranch and Kents did not have a wrench. He will be happy to hear about Sportsmans.


----------



## birdslayer (Feb 1, 2009)

musket caps are a plus they are the easiest to flick out of your gun if you happen to get stopped by the F&G while in a vehicle


----------

